# 'Star Wars' Still in the 'Clone' Zone



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HomeMediaMagazine


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I have greatly enjoyed watching “The Clone Wars" on the cartoon network. Even my kids enjoy the show.

It is actually well written and the animation is very good. A good series for star wars fans for their star wars fix.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tripplej said:


> I have greatly enjoyed watching “The Clone Wars" on the cartoon network. Even my kids enjoy the show.
> 
> It is actually well written and the animation is very good. A good series for star wars fans for their star wars fix.


+1 :T


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

tripplej said:


> I have greatly enjoyed watching “The Clone Wars" on the cartoon network. Even my kids enjoy the show.
> 
> It is actually well written and the animation is very good. A good series for star wars fans for their star wars fix.


+2 I have all the seasons and the theatrical release on Blu Ray. I can't wait to season 5 on Blu!


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

For those who enjoyed the show and may not have heard, The Clone Wars has been canceled. However Disney is working on a new Star Wars series that will use similar animation and formatting to The Clone Wars in a different timeline. There is also a petition that is requesting that The Clone Wars be allowed to properly wrap up the series.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I always thought a series should be ended properly. I don't mind they closing the clone wars but at least do it justice and close it properly!


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree. They've said they'll release some of the already completed Season 6 arcs as "bonus content." I don't see why they couldn't add another 2-3 episodes to give the story a proper conclusion.


----------

